# Please help with final breeder selection



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

Please help us with final breeder selection

our top choices right now.
(we are looking for a male western line pup to take home around end of july/august/)

http://web.mac.com/teamnummerein/Wilhendorf/Litters.html
http://www.vomhaushutfeld.com/Litter.htm
http://www.24kgsd.com/puppy.html

we live in nj and would prefer meeting the breeder and drive pup home (as opposed to shipping) even if we have to drive 6-8 hours.
We e-mailed Julie Richards-Mostosky from alta-tolhaus, she sounds very nice, but we are very nervous and skeptical about shipping.(we even thought that if we have to I will fly and pick up pup myself, but we will not ship. We are crazy.)
We also contacted Gayle Kirkwood at Kirchenwald Shepherds, she also sounds very nice, but she does not have a male pup at this moment. 
We are going to see john (wilhedorf) and Sabrina(vom haushutfeld) tomorrow.
We would very much appreciate your thoughts and comments; or possibly other recommendations. 
thank you.
galina


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a word from my experience....shipping is harder on us than it is on the pups LOL. I had my pup shipped from Michigin to Texas. Pup was 8 1/2 weeks old and her plane ride didn't phase her in the least, and it wasn't even a direct flight! 
Now, I would strongly recommend being 100,000 percent comfortable with your breeder before shipping. Building a good open and honest relationship with your breeder of choice is the most imperative IMHO.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know that the 24kgsd would be a wonderful choice for pup. Julie is a great breeder and has much experience. Did you see the Alta- Tollhaus recent brag from last weekends show? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1116300 You wouldn't be dissapointed at all in a pup from her.
Shipping is common but you can do a road trip, see her beautiful training facility and set up. Though the puppy would rather fly, I think than ride several hours in a car!
another recent thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1116657


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I would go with either Alta-Tolhaus or Kirchenwald Shepherds. There are actually a couple members of this board that have gotten pups from them and they are great dogs.
I don't know anything about vomhaushutfeld, actually have never heard of them before.
Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is the link to Kirchenwald Shepherds: http://kirchenwald.com/index.html


Gayle had a litter earlier this year between one of her males Gobi and Alta-Tolhaus's Kira who happens to be Nikon's mom.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I have heard nothing but good things about Gayle. Sabrina and Roger are great people as well from personal experience. Haus Mansfield has an exceptional German Showline litter as well, located in southern NH.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

If I were looking for a show-line I would go with alta-tolhaus. I don't know the other breeders, but I love Nikon (you'll find pictures of him all over this board, under liesje)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Just a word from my experience....shipping is harder on us than it is on the pups LOL. I had my pup shipped from Michigin to Texas. Pup was 8 1/2 weeks old and her plane ride didn't phase her in the least, and it wasn't even a direct flight!


Agreed. My Rokanhaus puppy flew from Connecticut to California, 6-1/2 hours in the air! She arrived totally fine. We were hesitant about shipping too - we did ship Keefer, but he came from a breeder in Oregon where we got our previous dog, his half sister Dena. We picked her up, so we'd already visited the breeder and met the dam, and it was a very short flight. With Halo, it was all the way across the country from a breeder we had never met. But I'd had contact with her prior to deciding we wanted Halo, as well as great reviews from other people who knew her and had met the puppy we were considering. There were also several people here on the board who had puppies from her that they were very happy with. So by the time we made our decision we were fairly confident that it was a good choice and that we'd be happy with our puppy. And we are!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Just a word from my experience....shipping is harder on us than it is on the pups LOL. I had my pup shipped from Michigin to Texas. Pup was 8 1/2 weeks old and her plane ride didn't phase her in the least, and it wasn't even a direct flight!
> Now, I would strongly recommend being 100,000 percent comfortable with your breeder before shipping. Building a good open and honest relationship with your breeder of choice is the most imperative IMHO.


Same with Jethro earlier this year flying from FL to OH and then driving to PA.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

my cashman is an alta-tollhaus boy, tho from back when julie was still breeding american show lines. my sera is a grand-daughter of julie's kai (gone now but a beautiful boy). julie has many years of experience, and is ethical, and honest. we dealt with her over a period of more than a year while waited for just the right puppy (right according to julie, not us), and were always happy and satisfied in all our dealings with her. we found that julie cares very much about her dogs and the breed in general.

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

thank all of you guys.
it is not so easy to make a decision.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: rokanhausHaus Mansfield has an exceptional German Showline litter as well, located in southern NH.


Yes, they do! Haus Mansfield Website


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: rokanhausHaus Mansfield has an exceptional German Showline litter as well, located in southern NH.
> ...


They are darned freakin' cute too!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1114363&page=3#Post1114363


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

thank you everybody.
i tried to contact haus mansfield, they told me that at this moment they do not have a male to go home as a pet.


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

can somebody please comment on http://www.mittelwest.com ?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Recent threads mentioning Mittelwest:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1064290

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=965229&page=1

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=898331&page=0#Post898331


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

thank you everybody. 
galina


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

*VERY * happy with my Mittelwest girl. She flew from Chicago to Philadelphia with no problems. She popped out of the crate and didn't miss a beat. We let Julie help us narrow down our pick. Couldn't be happier, we got just what we wanted plus more !!!


----------

